# Not trying to be captain obvious here, but Jay Cutler eats a SHITload



## bigsahm21 (Aug 5, 2007)

Meal 1  15 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 4 slices of Ezekial toast, 1 cup (dry) of Ezekial with one cup of coffee.  

15 whites = 180 cals.
2 whole eggs = 140 cals.
4 slices Ezekiel toast = 320 cals
1 cup Ezekiel (I assume he means the cereal) = 380 cals 



Meal 2  10 oz. steak with 2 cups of rice. 

10oz steak (assuming its LEAN) = 450ish cals
2 cups of rice (brown) = 430 cals



Pre-Workout 1 scoop of Cell-Tech. 
= 155 cals



Post-Workout 1 scoop of Cell-Tech with 3 scoops of Anator P70. 
Cell-Tech = 155 cals
3 scoops Anator P70 = 480 cals



Meal 3  10 oz. of chicken with 4 cups of rice (cooked). 
Chicken = 320ish cals (assuming its 10 oz raw)
4 cups of brown rice (good god) = 860 cals



Meal 4  10 oz. of buffalo meat with 2 cups of rice.  
Buffalo meat = 370 cals
2 cups rice = 430 cals



Meal 5  10 oz. of turkey, one cup of Ezekial cereal and 2 slices of Ezekial bread.  

Turkey = 400 cals
Ezekiel cereal = 380 cals
2 slices Ezekiel bread = 160 cals



Meal 6  3 scoops of Nitro-Tech and 4 slices of Ezekial bread. 
Ezekiel bread = 320 cals
Nitro-Tech = 330 cals


Total calories for the day: 6,260.


I got the diet plan from his website...the cals are my best estimates, using product labels and nutritiondata.com.  That's just to maintain his weight, not bulk (according to his website).  Man that's insane.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 5, 2007)

He's a beast.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2007)

It's all relative really, I'm suprised he doesn't eat more daily just to maintain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

Cell-tech?  So thats how he got so big...


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 6, 2007)

I could have sworn that I heard him say he eats something like 5lbs of orange roughy a day or something.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Repro said the same thing, so I think he did eat that shit.  Ive never seen it.



fufu said:


> It's all relative really, I'm suprised he doesn't eat more daily just to maintain.



I agree 100%


----------



## vortrit (Aug 6, 2007)

That's it? I thought it would have been more.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2007)

Just goes to show how great his genetics are for building and maintaining muscle.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 6, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> I could have sworn that I heard him say he eats something like 5lbs of orange roughy a day or something.



He eats that much during the cut. He talks about it on the last doc he made


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 6, 2007)

Figure in the off season he's over 300lb, thats a lot of beef to keep up with.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2007)

News flash: Pro BB'ers eat a lot of food!


----------

